# 2Zylinder marine steam engine



## Manfred (Nov 19, 2011)

2Zylinder marine steam engine

Hello to all

*Since I have no English can translate Google.*

I have this engine built from plans by Duval from France.

Some data:

Bore 16 mm
Hub 19 mm
Flywheel d 40 mm
Area approximately 80 x 140 mm, height 140 mm
Weight 1.6 kg


After a running time of 2 hours is the small machine
quietly and smoothly, even at low pressure and it amazes me how much force it takes at the stripe. The reversal also works perfectly,
However, it must be for control by a servo rebuilt.

For the actual construction of the machine I need not write further,
There are the usual rotation and milling operations have been described in detail in the forum already. Some parts of me have my CNC Fräschen made&#8203;&#8203;.

The replica has given me a lot, despite the many items Joy
and now I finally have a well-functioning two-cylinder steam engine, the ship maybe their work in a steam boat
will perform.

Greetings Manfred


----------



## smfr (Nov 19, 2011)

A beautiful engine, very impressive!

You say that the various machining operations have been described in the forums elsewhere, but I'm sure I, and many others, would love to see pictures of your build. Everyone does things a little differently, and we can all learn from examples.

Simon


----------



## Manfred (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello Simon

have unfortunately been no editing of the photos

Greetings Manfred


----------



## woodnut (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice engine! :bow:

Do you have the link to the plans?

Thanks

John.


----------



## Manfred (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello John

 Damage times since:

http://jpduval.free.fr/

Greetings Manfred


----------



## steamer (Nov 19, 2011)

Well done Manfred!

 Willkommen und danke google translate
 da ich nicht weiß, wie man Deutsch sprechen!

 ;D

 Dave


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 19, 2011)

John,

The plans are not free, like other ones on that site. 

When I bought mine, a while ago, they come down as email attachments and cost about 8 Euros for each planset. I don't know how much they are now.


John


----------



## woodnut (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Bogstandard:

Did you get your plans from the same site? I have no problem paying for them, someone put a alot of work into them. Them being in French might slow me down I bit. 
The site asks to use their form to get a quote for the plans. Hope someone over can read English. lol

Thanks 

John.


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 19, 2011)

John,

Between my schooldays French and his the same with English, we muddled through. He takes Paypal. To make it easier, I just bought the lot and he threw in a couple of extra plansets not shown for nothing.

They are out and out metric plans, so not an easy engine to convert across to Imperial because of all the linkages for the reversing gear. Rather than working near enough, you would have to work within say a couple of thou of direct conversion otherwise bits might start to misalign and get tight. No problems with material lists as most are self explanetary. It keeps one on one's toes.


Hope this helps


John


----------



## woodnut (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks John.

It would be a shame if I had to buy some more tools to make this with!

Will see how much the plans cost first.


John.


----------



## Groomengineering (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice Manfred!! Thm:

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## zturgut (Nov 28, 2011)

Very beautiful engine..
The column marine engines are my favorite ones and this is one of the best..
I wish we could see the video.

Glückwünsche,
Zeki


----------



## Manfred (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello Zeki

I've even set a little video of my machine.

http://kurzurl.ch/96

greeting

Manfred


----------



## woodnut (Nov 29, 2011)

Very nice.

I hope to be able to build one soon.

Thanks for the video.

John


----------



## ShedBoy (Nov 29, 2011)

That is one beautiful engine :bow: :bow: :bow:
Anymore build photos??
Brock


----------



## Manfred (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello Brock

I have made &#8203;&#8203;the construction of the machine, unfortunately no pictures. There have to build it a particular
Difficulties arise. All just normal turning and milling. Just slide the compartment cover and the scenes I did with my little home-made CNC Fräse.

Greetings Manfred


----------

